# Desire S vs Xperia Neo... What would you choose?



## AndroidFan (Apr 9, 2011)

My Mom's iPhone 2G is dying. Need a replacement this week, maybe tomorrow itself.

*Desire S vs Xperia Neo...* What would you choose?


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2011)

Neo. For its sleeky UI and awesome MM capabilities. I love SE for that. But for specs? hmmm..


----------



## desiibond (Apr 9, 2011)

Neo is definitely better but is currently overpriced. Getting Arc is even better, which is just 2k more.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ I was just picking one option from the two he gave.  Until he want us to suggest, i'll not say anything.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd suggest the Desire S. Better build quality and a much brighter screen, longer battery life and a lot more internal memory.
Neo does have a better camera and an HDMI port but i think she wont use them as much.

PS- Why dont you ask her to decide. Make her try both the phones if possible


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2011)

Sid_hooda said:


> I'd suggest the Desire S. Better build quality and a much brighter screen, *longer battery life* and a lot more internal memory.
> Neo does have a better camera and an HDMI port but i think she wont use them as much.
> 
> PS- Why dont you ask her to decide. Make her try both the phones if possible



Sure a joke and i guess you have a good sense of humor. While everyone is reporting that batter backup is poor, you're saying this.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ That was desire ... This is desire S. I dont think it would have the same problem again.
My choice Desire S.
Better build quality,
Brighter Screen,
More internal Memory
*On Paper* better battery

And frankly, HTC phones feel better in hand than SE phone.
SE Neo has better camera... and colours(style).. so, depends on your mom. Whichever she feels good with.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 9, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Sure a joke and i guess you have a good sense of humor. While everyone is reporting that batter backup is poor, you're saying this.



Huh ? Can you give me proof, any proof ? (links will suffice)

Also, the Desire S has double the ram (usable) than in the Neo. 
Then there are availability issues with the Neo (due to the japan earthquake) apart from the higher price. 25k vs 23.5k


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 9, 2011)

As Soumik said, i thought it as Desire. Now got it, Sid.


----------



## desiibond (Apr 9, 2011)

Where Neo scores:

LED backlit screen with very deep blacks and power saving, supported by Bravia Engine
much much better camera
fresh design (desire S comes with same old design that HTC has been using for 2 years or so)
Better music capability
better battery (1500mAh Li-Po is much much better and safer than 1450mAh Li-ion)

Where Desire S scores:

More ROM
better HSDPA
stronger 3rd party dev support
Sense UI
divX integration


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 10, 2011)

+1 for Desire S. I am going to buy this phone in coming weeks..


----------



## NainO (Apr 10, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Where Desire S scores:
> 
> *More ROM*
> better HSDPA
> ...



ROM or RAM???

*BTW* +1 for Desire S


----------



## vishurocks (Apr 10, 2011)

Depends on user. If user needs better cam, audio quality and better screen. Neo could be good. But desire s seems more pratical. It has more ram, better build(neo's shiny back is more prone to smudges and scratches).


----------



## Soumik (Apr 10, 2011)

^^ and cheaper and more internal memory to install apps. 
already given +1 for Desire S.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok so better built quality and more RAM is more practical then better cam , better sound and better screen....great thought

Desire S have divx support which is great


----------



## vishurocks (Apr 11, 2011)

More pratical in the sense that desire s's screen is not bad at all. And sound quality and cam is good but somewhat average in comparison to neo. If somebody want a better cam then y not get a digicam. And sound quality is fairly acceptable too. So as a smartphone i say desire s is more pratical.

Compare all specs and price of both then see urself


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 11, 2011)

Are you kidding me? The Neo just blasts the Desire S to delirium. Except for the RAm, i dont see how the Desire S scores in any ay. In fact, the Neo has a unlockable bootloader and will have plenty of support compared to the Desire S which has its bootloader locked.

And guys. Desire S doesnt have a better screen. In fact even it numbers its worse than the Neo. Neo has a better resolution. And with a led backlit display its way way more brighter than the desire.


----------



## vishurocks (Apr 11, 2011)

How the performance is better in neo


----------



## Soumik (Apr 11, 2011)

dreamcatcher said:


> Are you kidding me? The Neo just blasts the Desire S to delirium. Except for the RAm, i dont see how the Desire S scores in any ay. In fact, the Neo has a unlockable bootloader and will have plenty of support compared to the Desire S which has its bootloader locked.
> 
> And guys. Desire S doesnt have a better screen. In fact even it numbers its worse than the Neo. Neo has a better resolution. And with a led backlit display its way way more brighter than the desire.


Doesnt LED screens have a lot lower brightness than LCD screens. Desire S has SLCD display which is pretty good. Neo screen would have deeper blacks and more viewing angle, but sharpness and brightness would always be better on Desire S.
Both have divX support. Personally, i like the desire S design as its a lot more mature than that of Neo.
Neo scores only in audio quality and camera. For me, everything else goes to Desire S. If those are a priority, Neo is the way to go.


----------



## Joker (Apr 11, 2011)

my vote goes to SE neo. overall better fone--

much better screen,better audio,better camera,better screen resolution,hdmi port,better battery and better design.

desire s has more RAM though.



vishurocks said:


> If somebody want a better cam then y not get a digicam.


same old argument. u cant carry ur digicam in ur pocket.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2011)

Desire S according to me. An iPhone user will make smmother transition to the Desire s than a Xperia.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 12, 2011)

An SLCD screen does to compare to a LED backlit display. Check the reviews on various sites and you will know. This is the reason LED screens are costlier than LCD ones.
Well of course, Neo customization is more stock and if you prefer deep customization(sense) to closer to stock experience, go for DEsire.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 14, 2011)

go for Desire S....

And also Neo is not available in India right now...


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 14, 2011)

ya go for Desire S.Is this phone is available in ur city?
Actually i live in Chennai,and i talk to HTC retailer,they r saying that it will take around 1-2 month for this phone to come in the market..
What is ur's status?


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 14, 2011)

silicon_fusion said:


> ya go for Desire S.Is this phone is available in ur city?
> Actually i live in Chennai,and i talk to HTC retailer,they r saying that it will take around 1-2 month for this phone to come in the market..
> What is ur's status?



it will be available in a week all around the country.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 14, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> it will be available in a week all around the country.



ok.Thanks for the update..Waiting eagerly for this phone


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 14, 2011)

Just came back from the store... No Desire S available... and the person told me, even if it comes in 1 week, it would cost above 25k... 

Phone replacement had become very urgent... So came home with a *Galaxy SL*... Cost me 18.6k in Hyderabad.

Slightly disappointed by the cheapish lightweight plasticky body... But compromise is a part of life...


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 14, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Just came back from the store... No Desire S available... and the person told me, even if it comes in 1 week, it would cost above 25k...
> 
> Phone replacement had become very urgent... So came home with a *Galaxy SL*... Cost me 18.6k in Hyderabad.
> 
> Slightly disappointed by the cheapish lightweight plasticky body... But compromise is a part of life...



What it cost above 25K ? Oh man.My budget is around 22-23K.For Desire S i extend it to 24K,but not more than that.BTW flipkart is showing 24K for this phone...Can i purchase that 4m them ? what u say..
Or I will wait for 1 month. . Is there any probabilty that after 1 month it will cost less(Atleast 1-2K less )


----------



## Soumik (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ The pricing sure will decrease... Not sure when, but major price drops should be coming up with the start of the release of dual core phones in India.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 14, 2011)

AndroidFan said:


> Just came back from the store... No Desire S available... and the person told me, even if it comes in 1 week, it would cost above 25k...
> 
> Phone replacement had become very urgent... So came home with a *Galaxy SL*... Cost me 18.6k in Hyderabad.
> 
> Slightly disappointed by the cheapish lightweight plasticky body... But compromise is a part of life...



This 4" Galaxy SL feels quite powerful... the screen is premium... touch accuracy a lot better than my Optimus One... Interesting phone... but feels fragile because of its light weight...


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 15, 2011)

silicon_fusion said:


> What it cost above 25K ? Oh man.My budget is around 22-23K.For Desire S i extend it to 24K,but not more than that.BTW flipkart is showing 24K for this phone...Can i purchase that 4m them ? what u say..
> Or I will wait for 1 month. . Is there any probabilty that after 1 month it will cost less(Atleast 1-2K less )



It will cost for less than 25K for sure but will be around 23-24K.
It will be cheaper than Incredible S by 3k(approx)
I will be available in market in around a week or 10days for sure(so u don't have to wait for a month,as it is a confirm news).
I don't know much about flipkart but yes my friends use to buy novels from it but none has purchased a mobile from it.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 15, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> It will cost for less than 25K for sure but will be around 23-24K.
> It will be cheaper than Incredible S by 3k(approx)
> I will be available in market in around a week or 10days for sure(so u don't have to wait for a month,as it is a confirm news).
> I don't know much about flipkart but yes my friends use to buy novels from it but none has purchased a mobile from it.



Thanks aroraanant for updating me


----------



## aakashdave11 (Apr 15, 2011)

Desire S for 21.5k shipped.....
don't know about vendors but the letsbuy offer still tempts me


here

Flipkart is a reliable site as of now and mobile div is a new one so they are in the process of making a rep....btw better that ebay....

p>S:21k is decent for Desire S...HTC tends to overprice though


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 15, 2011)

I checked d review of HTC desire S,people are not happy with this phone,as this phone is giving problem when we use Wii-Fii or 3 G,as sensor is at the backside of phone...People are really disappointed with this phone...rite now i cann't take a risk..
Anyone here have a experience of using this phone ? .Pls provide ur useful opinion


----------



## aakashdave11 (Apr 17, 2011)

No that is not a problem.....just overhyped to find a flaw in a newly launched device.....no decent site to specify in he review ...just comments here and there ...
Check out comments @gsmarena many have stated that is there a problem but most real users and owners have not faced anything serious till now.....also in video reviews no specific mention for these points....

*The crux of the problem is that it connects w/o problems if Wifi signal strength is good but takes quite more time when signal strength is low.....*

Only some prospective customers and few other who have not had a hands on at the device are panicking and believing the rumours.......

if so curious try hands on with the device and/or wait till the air clears which is what most prospective buyers are gonnna do.....as most would believe any crap one throws at them......
p>S:
Rumor:HTC is going bankrupt ....no use buying devices
Prospective buyer:really,**** should i buy it or not ^^panik^^^anxiety^^even more panick^^


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 17, 2011)

^^^^
+1
\m/


----------



## k4ce (Apr 17, 2011)

If you are a power user: Desire S ..

1. Better support on XDA and possibly cyanogen roms
2. HTC's update history is not good but at least way better than what SE offers (flagship X10 stuck on 2.1 ???)


----------



## akshayt (Apr 17, 2011)

HTC's support history is probably the best or at least amongst the best, better than Moto/Sam.

Flipkart is extremely reliable, I have bought my BB from them and many books and games. You can trust them without thinking twice.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 17, 2011)

Today i order Desire S from ebay seller bberry.store.It cost me 23,500 with free shipping.Also get 1 jabar Bluetooth Headset for free by applying Ebay coupon code. 
Waiting for me New Desire S


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 17, 2011)

^^^ nice buy  post your impressions after sometime



_


----------



## aakashdave11 (Apr 17, 2011)

hey why not from letsbuy offer.
It is available for 20k with an option of COD......if one get's it for that price then cool...else who cares......right


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ you are talking about RCOMLSB coupon which was uncapped for some time. but again it has been capped to 2000 max  so the price would be 21.3k



_


----------



## silicon_fusion (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey today in d morning i got my Desire S from ebay (with in just 1 day gap,cool man ).But i will be able 2c my phone after may 7th,because i am out of town  .But post some pic of that,as i told my bro to send the pic of phone to me


----------



## Senthil (Apr 20, 2011)

*Desire S vs Xperia Neo vs Galaxy S... What would you choose?*

If you dont worry about User interface much You can go for Neo for its bravia engine and 8MP camera.

I selected Desire S over Galaxy S because of the professional look and pocketable size of Desire S.

I selected Desire S over Neo because of the user interface of Desire S. Also Neo will not be available near future in India. I am in a hurry to buy a mobile.

*Desire S*

Pros:
1. Professional look
2. Pocketable 3.7'' screen size
3. Android Gingerbread version out of the box
4. Can play DivX/XviD movies
5. World class user interface - HTC Sense 2.1
6. Awesome battery life
7. Solid build and superb design
8. Front camera for Video calling
9. 1 GHz Scorpion processor, Qualcomm MSM8255 Snapdragon chipset
10. 1.1 GN Rom and 768 MB Ram

Cons:
1. Super LCD Screen, Which is inferior compare to Galaxy S super amoled screen
2. 5 MP Camera (For the same price Nokia offering 12 MP N8)
3. Adreno 205 GPU is inferior than Galaxy S PowerVR SGX540 GPU (Run quadrent)

I ordered in Flipkart on 18.04.2011 and waiting for the arrival. Flipkart price Rs.23750/-(Social network DVD free)


----------



## Senthil (Apr 21, 2011)

I am from India. I received Desire S today through Flipkart for Rs.23750. One Social network movie DVD original box came free.Very prompt delivery and excellant packing. Along with Invoice they also provided nearby HTC service centre for my future reference. Go for Flipkart and grab HTC Desire S. Wait for my Desire S review.


----------

